# Recoil on new Browning A5



## Flatwalk09 (Aug 21, 2014)

Would appreciate what amount of recoil is being experienced from the new Browning A5


----------



## blksanders (Jul 26, 2014)

What type of loads would you be shooting?

I have an older A5, but I only shoot 2 3/4 with it.

Most of my hunting is done with an Beretta a400 and it has almost no kick with a 2 3/4 and only a moderate amount with a 3". I would compare the 3" kick with the a400 to the same as the A5 with the 2 3/4.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

It's pretty stout. I bought one last year and hunted with it, shooting both 3's and 3 1/2's. Because the gun is light and the recoil system used it kicks more than a gas gun but about the same as a SBE or a pump.

I can say I didn't have any issues with it and it shouldered and shot very well. I'm happy with it.


----------



## .44 magnum (Feb 20, 2014)

Most of us shotgun users always head for the 12 gauge, yet if we want less recoil, a 20 gauge may be best

nice article

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/ayoob120.html



> Bottom line The 20-gauge shotgun, particularly in the gas-operated semiautomatic version, seems to be one of the best-kept secrets in the firearms world. About the only thing it's not very good for anymore, since heavy lead shot was legally forbidden for waterfowl hunting, is the harvesting of high-flying ducks and geese. In big bear country, I might also prefer the bigger slugs of a 12-gauge.
> The 20-gauge will always "kick" less than the 12, and it will handle better and faster on quick-moving upland birds. With a buckshot load, the standard 20-gauge shell will fire 20 pellets of #3 buckshot (approximately .25 caliber), which will penetrate to about the same depth at about the same pattern width as the standard 12-gauge "urban load" of #4 buckshot, which comprises 27 pellets (about .23 caliber). The wound paths will be about the same depth and width, and the only difference will be how finely the macerated tissue has been chopped by the projectile paths. "Only the Medical Examiner will know for sure," and then only when he counts the little lead balls recovered from the body, or the white dots on the X-ray of the corpse.
> The 20-gauge shotgun. It is offered here for your consideration for the simple reason that it has compelling logic and a strong field history going for it.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Are you looking for a gun with minimal recoil?


----------



## Flatwalk09 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, I am looking for a backup gun; I currently shoot an A400. Also, I thought the new A-5 felt really well. Actually, I went to the gun shop to buy a VersaMax and decided to wait to and do some research on the A5. I shoot mostly 2 3/4s and some 3s, no 3 1/2s. Thanks


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

I have both the A5 and the SBE II and don't really notice much difference. The Benelli may be a tad softer..


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 17, 2013)

Mastercaster said:


> I have both the A5 and the SBE II and don't really notice much difference. The Benelli may be a tad softer..


I have both as well and feel the SBE2 is quite a bit softer. The A5 with 3.5" is a stomper, with 3" it's not too bad. I rarely shoot mine as I think it's actually to light.


----------



## Mastercaster (Oct 31, 2010)

Blue Tick said:


> I have both as well and feel the SBE2 is quite a bit softer. The A5 with 3.5" is a stomper, with 3" it's not too bad. I rarely shoot mine as I think it's actually to light.


The A5 is definitely lighter. I use it primarily for fast shooting, ie: teal, dove and use the SBE for big ducks/geese. My big duck hunts have been so unproductive the last couple of years so haven't shot the Benelli much lately. You're probably right...there may be a marked difference in recoil. Both fine guns, though.


----------

